# Selecting A Mag Drill?



## dogma (Jun 7, 2016)

I need to put ~24 0.5" diameter holes in 3/8-1/2" HRA plate (A36).  The more time I spend thinking about this, the less enthusiastic I am about trying to do this free hand with a rotabroach in a hand drill.  Putting the parts in a large drill press or mill isn't practical due to size and location.  I've never used one but I suspect this is getting into mag drill territory?

HD does not list mag drills in their online tool rental list.  I have one more option to explore but suspect I may end up having to buy one.  What features should one look for with a mag drill?  Is two speed necessary or are the fix speed models suitable for most materials?  Amazon carries the Jancy Holemaker II for < $700 and Hougen MD904 for ~$750.   This is barely in my price range but both units are single speed.

http://www.hougen.com/mag_drills/HMD904/HMD904_mag_drill.html
https://fein.com/en_us/drilling/magnetic-base-drilling/jhm-holemaker-ii-0301469/


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Jun 7, 2016)

you need to check craigslist, I found my old Black and Decker for $50 my have to pay more but there are some good deals out there.


----------



## Firestopper (Jun 7, 2016)

Dogma,
A annular cutter will break if used in hand held drill. PM me your phone # and address. I have what you need to accomplish this.


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 7, 2016)

firestopper said:


> Dogma,
> A annular cutter will break if used in hand held drill. PM me your phone # and address. I have what you need to accomplish this.



Applause to firestopper for stepping up!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## dogma (Jun 7, 2016)

firestopper said:


> Dogma,
> A annular cutter will break if used in hand held drill. PM me your phone # and address. I have what you need to accomplish this.


Done.


----------



## dogma (Jun 7, 2016)

Ed ke6bnl said:


> you need to check craigslist, I found my old Black and Decker for $50 my have to pay more but there are some good deals out there.


I've been watching for several weeks.  I am apparently in the mag drill desert.


----------



## davidh (Jun 7, 2016)

dogma said:


> I need to put ~24 0.5" diameter holes in 3/8-1/2" HRA plate (A36).  The more time I spend thinking about this, the less enthusiastic I am about trying to do this free hand with a rotabroach in a hand drill.  Putting the parts in a large drill press or mill isn't practical due to size and location.  I've never used one but I suspect this is getting into mag drill territory?
> 
> HD does not list mag drills in their online tool rental list.  I have one more option to explore but suspect I may end up having to buy one.  What features should one look for with a mag drill?  Is two speed necessary or are the fix speed models suitable for most materials?  Amazon carries the Jancy Holemaker II for < $700 and Hougen MD904 for ~$750.   This is barely in my price range but both units are single speed.
> 
> ...



those are both good names of quality products.   light weight yet powerful. . . .


----------



## JimDawson (Jun 7, 2016)

United Rental has a number of mag base drills in the Tucson store inventory.    https://www.unitedrentals.com/en/ca...g/?_ga=1.76370643.793947764.1465348726&cat=70

I rent high end tools if I don't have a continuing use for them.

And there is a Milwaukee for sale in the Portland Craigslist,  $590.  Not a bad deal.  If I wasn't just getting ready to convert my mill to direct drive, I just might go buy that one.  Just because I don't have one


----------



## Firestopper (Jun 7, 2016)

Teaser.
She's ready for ya!


----------



## Masimec (Jun 8, 2016)

Try this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00N...+mag+drill&dpPl=1&dpID=51v2Ob5j5FL&ref=plSrch

I friend use it and it works really well... sometimes the price drop below 600$

Masimec's home shop


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 8, 2016)

Mag drills are nice.  I've used one many a time over the years.  Dad pieced together a new Milwaukee mag drill with the No. 3 Morse taper spindle.  My brother was using it on a job we hand in the shop drilling some holes into the edge of a piece of 6" steel plate 2 x 3 foot square.  We had the steel plate on the mill table of the No. 5 mill we had.  He forgot to remove the mag drill from the edge of the plate and unplugged it from the power source.  Yep, almost 100 lbs of mag drill went to the ground!


----------



## Firestopper (Jun 9, 2016)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee...0-21/100019972

In case anyones interested.


----------



## Billh50 (Jun 9, 2016)

I have used mag drills many times for putting holes in special machine base plates. I especially liked the ones that have reverse so I could also tap a hole with it.


----------



## dogma (Jun 9, 2016)

firestopper said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee...0-21/100019972
> 
> In case anyones interested.



Are the current production Milkwaukee magdrills known to be good?  I have a recent model Milwaukee portaband that has been fine but I have heard a lot of negatives about build quality since the TTI buyout.


----------



## Firestopper (Jun 9, 2016)

Can't comment on the Milwaukee MD, but all other Milwaukee corded power tools I own are well built.
I purchased the mag drill on eBay for $450 including shipping. The bonus was the two sleeved cutters hidden within the hard case. I did have to turn a new handle (brass). The tool had all the paper work and warrantee card included. Point being, some good deals out there.


----------



## dogma (Jun 10, 2016)

Billh50 said:


> I have used mag drills many times for putting holes in special machine base plates. I especially liked the ones that have reverse so I could also tap a hole with it.


That sounds like a really nice setup.  I've looked at the tapmatic like attachments and have sticker shock for a mag drill dedicated solution... as this is the first time I have really needed one.  I wouldn't hesitate if it was a daily need.  Tapping big holes != fun.


----------



## Eddyde (Jun 10, 2016)

firestopper said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee...0-21/100019972
> In case anyones interested.


That looks like steal, it's listed everywhere else for hundreds more. Humm I have always wanted one......


----------

